# [poll] gOnline search feature



## Costello (Jan 13, 2005)

I want to know if you like it this way, or you think I should improve it


----------



## Fusion Master (Jan 14, 2005)

I think it's fine how it is but if you can improve it go right ahead.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Feb 28, 2007)

I voted it's OK this way, but I just wanted to say there is a little typo in the filters type combo box : Languagess

EDIT : Whoops sorry for the bump, didn't see.


----------



## Kiljaeden (Mar 26, 2007)

I like the G-Online feature. The only problem I have with it, is that it doesn't contain a sort feature for rankings. Maybe you include a ranking ladder to see what games are liked best?


----------



## Costello (Mar 26, 2007)

yeah, I had the idea long ago.

but the question is, how do you make the ranking exactly?
I mean, a crap game can have one 100% vote, and a good game can have 10 votes for an average of 90% ... so who should go first? how do you calculate ?
I haven't found a good way, and this is the only reason why there's no ranking at the moment.

edit: and yea, this topic is VERY old.


----------



## GBA_Temper (Apr 13, 2007)

I really think it is good the way it is.............


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 13, 2007)

The only thing i would want to see added is genres.


----------



## Arm73 (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> The only thing i would want to see added is genres.



I agree, that's why I voted for more features, even though I like it a lot the way it is now, I have no idea what must have been like in 2005, when you originally posted this question !
But yeah, if I'm in the mood for 2D fighting games on the GBA it would be good to have a search function based on different criteria, one cannot possibly know or remember every name !


----------

